# Smith machines: how much weight are you lifting?



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

How much weight are you really lifting on them? If you put 2 20kg plates on it a side, is it really 100kg you're lifting since it feels like the machine itself takes some of the weight. Cheers.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

They're all different mate


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> How much weight are you really lifting on them? If you put 2 20kg plates on it a side, is it really 100kg you're lifting since it feels like the machine itself takes some of the weight. Cheers.


 go use and oly bar and see


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Depends on the smith machine. You should be able to tell when you lift.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

if it's a hammer strength your looking at around a 20kg bar


----------

